# Normal water Temp for Betta?



## JessahMoose (Oct 18, 2011)

Okay so i took the adivce of some Betta owners on here and bought a Termometer for my tank, i havent put it in yet, but before i do, whats the normal water Temp for a beta? just so i know, because i have no idea if i should or need to buy a heater.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Bettas are tropical fish so, 76F ~ 82F is the best temperature range for them. 

You'll probably need a heater.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

And warmer is always better than colder. Sometimes my tanks get up to 86 if my room gets too warm. Don't go over 90, and obviously if your fish seem to be not doing well, you need to lower the temperature. I think that the reason my fish can stand the heat is that the surface is the warm part, and they can go down lower to get cooler.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

unless you live in the tropics where temperatures at night are 80degsF .. you will eventually need to get a heater .. when it starts getting colder (fall/winter) .. it'll be harder to keep the water temp stable .. especially if u turn the heater on in your house .. sure your room temp can be 80 and then keep ur tank warmer but what happens when there's a sudden drop in temp outside causing it to be colder inside .. ur heater turns off .. and all the other variables into keeping constant temps .. as fluctuating temps can cause betta stress .. 

the real point of having a heater isn't only just keeping the water warm .. it's is to also keep the water at a constant temperature so it doesn't drop too low or rise up too high (a good heater shouldn't over heat ur water it should turn off when it gets warm enough) .. (+ or - 1-2 degs a day temp fluctuation is fine).. you defiantly don't want the temps to fluctuate over 5 deg's .. and defiantly don't want the temps to be bouncing around all day either


----------



## JessahMoose (Oct 18, 2011)

The only thing is, i dont think my tank has enough room for one, i saw like a floating one at walmart, but im not entirly to sure how it works, i mean ive seen people with their fish in the smallest tankts and their fine....would the water be colder if i had his filter on? i turned it off because he didnt like it to much. and as for the thermometer hes acting funny around it, like he keeps swimming towards it, then away from it, then towards it again.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

smaller tanks (<1g) are harder to heat ... there are 1g heaters out there that are pretty small to fit in smaller tanks .. but those kind of heaters are usually pre-set to 77-78degF temperatures .. which needs to be monitored closely at first to make sure it's functioning properly as they have been known to overheat .. if your temps in ur tank are really low .. i'd suggest moving him to a warmer spot in the house or wrap heater blanket around his tank as a temporary till u find a suitable heater

water won't be colder because of the filter .. filters should not be turned off for a prolong period of time (not over 1hr) .. they should be mostly always on .. except the short time if your doing 100% changes


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

If the tank isn't big enough for a heater, then it probably isn't big enough. Heaters really are not all that big...

Just because some people get away with keeping their fish unheated and in tiny tanks does not mean that it is the proper way to keep this species of fish. Their fish are surviving, not thriving. You could survive in a bathroom with a tiny window, constant air conditioning, food thrown in, and a toilet that flushes sometimes, but you wouldn't thrive in that environment, and eventually something would probably make you very sick and die.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> Heaters really are not all that big...


some heaters are .. my 25w eheim jager heater is 7in long


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think a 7 inch heater is that long. I was surprised at the small size of the 6 inch heater I picked up the other day...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Considering that many are fully submersible in this day and age, it should fit in the tank somehow. For a one gallon tank there needs to be at least these dimensions, split up some way or another.

14 x 12.8 x 9.5 inches

Since most agree that bettas need to be kept in at least 1 gallon, most 25 Watt heaters will fit in this space.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> If the tank isn't big enough for a heater, then it probably isn't big enough.


+1
Tropical fish need constant warm water. No ifs or buts.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> I don't think a 7 inch heater is that long. I was surprised at the small size of the 6 inch heater I picked up the other day...


it is when u compare it to other 25w heaters ... the elite which is like 3 in and the marinleland which is about 3-4 in too .. 

it just weird that the 25w and the 50w eheim jager one's are the same lengh .. since i have both 25w for my 5g's and 50w's for my 10's .. lol .. i would think that the 25w would be smaller like how the other brands are .. weird @[email protected] ..

@kytkattin .. those dimensions give u a volume of 7.37 Gallons ..  .. 
http://www.calculatorsoup.com/calculators/construction/tank.php


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Oops. Amazon gave weird dimensions for the example tank I was using. Here is what it should have said for this example tank. Still big enough for a heater of some sort.

*8" L X 6" W X 9" H


http://www.petco.com/product/114820...-32CC-DE11-974B-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA*


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I was able to fit a 7.5watt heater into my 1 gallon petco corner tank. The only type of tank I couldn't figure out a way to heat are the 1/2 gallon tanks. But I had to order my heater on Amazon.com at the time. Of course, once I upgrade my fish to 5 gallon tanks, then the pet stores near me start to sell 7.5-10watt heaters. XD

If your water stays at aroun 78-80 degrees, then you are fine. But if you live in an area that has seasons, then you need a heater for winter and fall. I need to use my heater in the summer because my AC would chill the water too much. I had it set to 75 degrees, but that was cold enough to make my tanks 73 degrees. So I need a heater all year round. It may increase my electric bill a touch, but it's worth it.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

HatsuneMiku said:


> it is when u compare it to other 25w heaters ... the elite which is like 3 in and the marinleland which is about 3-4 in too ..


Wow, that's tiny! You can't get heaters that small here. :shock: Jealousy...


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Wow, that's tiny! You can't get heaters that small here. :shock: Jealousy...


awwie don't be !! .. aussie has a lot of cool stuff we don't have too !! like koalas <3 they are sooo cute !! .. and wombats <3 !! and Tasmanian devils!!

also there's always smuggling small heaters in =D or ebay? maybe ^_^

@kytkattin
oh!! i think it's cus petco likes to list the dimensions of the shipping box that it comes in .. not of the actual item .. i think sometimes they don't even list that .. which is a pain when shopping online .. D=

also regarding heaters .. isn't it suppose to be like 5w per gal is the least right ..so that it's not too small that it burns out or something ? i thought i read that somewhere


----------

